

Ask HN: Does Google still have 20% time? - Flopsy


======
clapinton
Marissa Mayer debunked this in 2013: [http://www.businessinsider.com/mayer-
google-20-time-does-not...](http://www.businessinsider.com/mayer-
google-20-time-does-not-exist-2015-1)

"It’s funny," she said. "People have been asking me since I got here, 'When is
Yahoo going to have 20% time?'"? "I’ve got to tell you the dirty little secret
of Google’s 20% time. It’s really 120% time."

------
lnanek2
[http://qz.com/116196/google-engineers-insist-20-time-is-
not-...](http://qz.com/116196/google-engineers-insist-20-time-is-not-dead-its-
just-turned-into-120-time/)

